# The Strange Magic of: Screaming Trees



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I loved (a lot of) Grunge. A whirlwind of energy--often Dark Energy-- from the Pacific Northwest. Didn't like it all--never did get hooked on Nirvana, and only a little on Pearl Jam. My favorites were some Green River, Mother Love Bone, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, and the band here, Screaming Trees. The drugs took quite a toll: Andrew Wood, Layne Staley, Kurt Cobain. While they lasted, Alice in Chains and Screaming Trees managed to produce, for me, the most consistent set of albums. The Trees had a number of excellent songs already recorded when they entered their best streak: albums Uncle Anesthesia, Sweet Oblivion, and Dust. Here, from Dust, is their live _All I Know_. We've got Mark Lanegan, vocals; Gary Conner, guitar; Van Conner, bass; Barrett Martin, drums; and Josh Homme, rhythm guitar.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice stuff, reminds me of the early '90's when I was living in the Pacific Northwest - just outside of Seattle. I still enjoy a lot of those bands, the music brings back a lot of fond memories of when I was a teenager.

I haven't actually listened to a lot of The Screaming Trees though - I do remember listening to one of their songs off the _Singles_ movie soundtrack, (so many good songs on that soundtrack) _I Nearly Lost You _, a very decent track as is the one you posted. I enjoy them well enough but I think Josh Homme's more significant musical contributions came later in Queens of the Stone Age.

Aside from Nirvana (whom I like) most of the bands people lump in with the Grunge scene don't seem like Grunge to me. Pearl Jam is essentially a classic rock band, and Alice in Chains (very talented but a little on the depressing side) and Soundgarden seem as though they are basically direct musical descendants of Black Sabbath.

In retrospect the bands I ended up enjoying the most from the '90's seemed to be a little outside of this vein and were influenced more by The Doors and/or Led Zeppelin - The Stone Temple Pilots, The Tea Party and Days of the New. Which makes sense because Zeppelin and The Doors are my favorite rock bands.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is, more or less, my favorite Screaming Trees song. From Sweet Oblivion, _More or Less_.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sad to have to add the name of Chris Cornell of Soundgarden to the list of grunge pioneers lost early to us. But, as we say here in Nova Caesarea, _dum spiro, spero_--while I breathe, I hope. Meanwhile, here is another gem from Screaming Trees, _Shadow of the Season_....


----------

